# 以两分之差被清华刷下



## yuechu

大家好！

I was recently reading the novel 北京青年 and came across the following paragraph:

  从餐馆出来，因为何守一骑车，郑玉英坐公交，所以他捞着跟何东私下聊会儿的机会。何守一不是个固执，粗暴唯我独尊的父亲，他曾经听过那么一事儿，有一当爹的是将军，儿子要报考清华，他一口咬定儿子考不上，最后儿子以两分之差被清华刷下，从此特佩服老爹。何守一认为这老爹就是一无知的暴君，残酷扼杀了孩子的追求和自信心，应该被判死刑。

Does anyone know what [...] (Moderators note's: others questions are split to other threads)"最后儿子以两分之差被清华刷下" mean?
Thanks!


----------



## brofeelgood

[...] (answers split)
最后儿子以两分之差被清华刷下 - in the end, his son failed (to make it to 清华) by a mere two points

Edit: more accurately, 最后儿子以两分之差被清华刷下 - in the end, his son was rejected/denied/turned down by 清华 by a margin of two points


----------



## yuechu

Thanks for your help, brofeelgood!

Is 刷 here pronounced shua1? (opposed to shua4?)


----------



## SuperXW

baosheng said:


> Thanks for your help, brofeelgood!
> 
> Is 刷 here pronounced shua1? (opposed to shua4?)


As a dialetical verb, most Bejingers say shua1, a few would say shua4.


----------



## Skatinginbc

> 儿子要报考清华，他一口咬定儿子考不上，最后儿子以两分之差被清华刷下，从此特佩服老爹。


Why is the second 清华 necessary? 



> 以两分之差被清华刷下


The common way of saying it in Taiwan is 以两分之差落榜.  落榜 (2 characters) vs. 被刷下 (3 characters) vs. 被清华刷下 (5 characters). 
Why is 下 necessary?  Can't we simply say 以两分之差被刷 (= 被剔除，被淘汰)?  被刷下 gives me an impression that he was originally on the list (e.g., on the 候補名單 or in the final round of competion).  Is that what it intends to mean?


----------



## M Mira

Isn't the form 刷掉, meaning 不予合格/錄取 common in Taiwan too? Since 掉 and 下 are kind of similar, I don't see 刷下 as particularily odd.


----------



## Skatinginbc

掉 "off" ≠ 下 "down"; 打掉基礎 ≠ 打下基礎
掉 (用在動詞後, 表示動作的結果): 丢掉, 改掉, 打掉, 除掉
下 (用在動詞後, 表示動作完成或結束): 躺下, 坐下, 跪下, 打下基礎, 立下決心.

刷掉 vs. 刷下
刷掉: 把不要的除掉 (e.g., 刷掉牙垢 ==> 把牙垢除去).
刷下: 把原本在上面的抹下來 (e.g., 刷下記錄 ==> 把原來第一的踢下來).

王菲曾因乐感不好被刷下: "6日晚的排练，现场演唱的王菲乐感不好。7日凌晨，剧组作出决定，王菲的节目被取消" ==> 王菲原本在演出名單上.
18被刷"全国劳模"竟有17"总": "“全国劳模”经过公示被刷下来，早已不是新闻。2000年的首次公示后，就有4人被调整。之后，每年都有因群众举报被刷下来的“候选劳模”。今年被刷下18名“全国劳模”本来不奇怪，奇怪的是18人中竟然有17人都是“总”。" ==> 被刷下的18人都是在候选劳模名單上

"被刷下" 給我的感覺是: 他原本在上面的.  譬如, 他筆試時還榜上有名, 口試時才以两分之差被刷下.  所以, 當我讀到"被刷下"時, 覺得作者沒把故事交代清楚, 若用的是"落榜"或"被刷掉"等強調最終結果的詞語, 而非方向性(directional)的"下"(down), 就不會節外生枝了.


----------



## yuechu

I also have a question about "两分之". My dictionary says 分之 introduces a fraction (which is where I've seen it used before). Here it is just talking about two points (and no fraction, right?). Is there any difference between "两分" and “两分之" here? (what is the function of "之"?)


----------



## M Mira

baosheng said:


> I also have a question about "两分之". My dictionary says 分之 introduces a fraction (which is where I've seen it used before). Here it is just talking about two points (and no fraction, right?). Is there any difference between "两分" and “两分之" here? (what is the function of "之"?)


See brofeelgood's post.
兩分 = "two points"
之 = "of", the most common usage
差 = "difference", but in this case "margin" is more idiomatic.


brofeelgood said:


> a margin of two points


----------



## yuechu

Oh that makes sense. Thanks, M Mira and brofeelgood!


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> Why is the second 清华 necessary?
> The common way of saying it in Taiwan is 以两分之差落榜.  落榜 (2 characters) vs. 被刷下 (3 characters) vs. 被清华刷下 (5 characters).
> Why is 下 necessary?  Can't we simply say 以两分之差被刷 (= 被剔除，被淘汰)?  被刷下 gives me an impression that he was originally on the list (e.g., on the 候補名單 or in the final round of competion).  Is that what it intends to mean?


I don't think it is "necessary". The writer use it probably because 清华 is the big name that they adore so much. Just to emphasize.
I don't see any difference between 被刷下 and 被刷. If "he was originally on the list", he still 被淘汰 at last. I can also say everyone was originally on the list.


----------



## Skatinginbc

電視劇《北京青年》中, 何西初見丁香便一見鍾情, 想進一步交往,  但被婉拒. 何西問: 「我出局了?」 丁香回道: 「你從未入選, 哪來的出局?」 「先入場, 後出局」與「先選上, 後刷下」的概念一致. 在丁香的腦海裡, 並非相了親, 就算「入場」, 同樣的, 在我的腦海裡, 並非報了考, 就算「選上」.  在 qualifying round (e.g., 初選, 提名)中被剔除, 或在「一考定終身」的選拔制度下被淘汰, 我認為「刷掉」比較合理.


----------

